# How Would You Make a MMA Sport?



## Kane (Aug 17, 2004)

If you had the opportunity to make a MMA program like UFC or Pride, how would you make it? What rules would you have and what type or shape of ring?

I would make only 3 illegal moves. Those are attacks to the groin, eye, and no biting. Everything else is legal.

I would use a circle ring with a cage behind at least 10 ft. high.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Aug 17, 2004)

I would make 3 five-minute rounds.  First round would be Kicboxing rules (no elbows, knees, or head butts, but low kicks are okay), the second round would be San Shou kickboxing rules (i.e. throws allowed), and the third round would be submission wrestling (no striking allowed, and gi required).

No small joint manipulations (e.g. wrists and fingers), eye gouges, fish-hooking, or biting will be allowed during any round.


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 17, 2004)

Zujitsuka said:
			
		

> I would make 3 five-minute rounds.  First round would be Kicboxing rules (no elbows, knees, or head butts, but low kicks are okay), the second round would be San Shou kickboxing rules (i.e. throws allowed), and the third round would be submission wrestling (no striking allowed, and gi required).
> 
> No small joint manipulations (e.g. wrists and fingers), eye gouges, fish-hooking, or biting will be allowed during any round.



I'm interested in producing a regional tournament based on three rounds. The first round would be 3 minutes of western boxing. This would be to emphasize "pure" boxing skills. The second would be 3 minutes of kickboxing. 

The first 6 minutes defininately are in favor of the standup fighter so the third round of MMA should be longer like 12 minutes.  

Or maybe a variation could be:
Round 1 - western boxing
Round 2 - submission grappling
Round 3 - kickboxing
Round 4 - MMA


----------



## Shogun (Aug 17, 2004)

Like K-1, I would open several different types of fighting matches and rules.

Type 1: modified Judo rules
1 round; 10 minutes; start standing, and try to throw opponent to mat. once grounded, you have ten seconds to secure a holddown, or get into a submission. you dont have to submit them, just be in it.
Favored styles:Ju-do, Wrestling, Shuai Jiao

Type 2: San Shou rules
kickboxing rules with throwing and suplexes 
favored styles: San Shou, Sambo, Karate

Type 3: Thai Kickboxing rules
kicks, punches, kicks, elbows, knees
Favored styles: Muay Thai, Kickboxing, Kung fu, Karate

Type 4: Submission grappling rules
submission rules, no striking, 1 10 min round, 1 5 min round
favored styles:BJJ, Jujutsu, Luta Livre, pro wrestling

Cage surrounded by fire with monks in wheelchairs holding spears in case fightrs get to close. jk.

just a ring.


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 17, 2004)

Roped ring, no cage.  Cage results in too many pin him to the fence and spend the rest of the round trying to open a cut and get a ref stoppage fights.


Basically the same sort of rules as current events (kicks on the ground allowed, unlike UFC though)

I kinda prefered the old style of no rounds, or one round.  But retaining standups for inactivty.  Nothing sucks more then someone about to be submitted getting saved by the bell...
Personally I don't like the different rounds, different rules style competition.  Unbalances things if by the time you get to you prefered rules you've already been getting beaten on for 2 rounds...  Just seems like a way for strikers to create a competition that involves grappling that really good grapplers won't enter...


----------



## Shogun (Aug 17, 2004)

I am not about different rounds having different rules, but I like the way K-1 has different_ types_ of bouts. It allows different styles to be better in a certain event. for instance, before k-1 had the _romanex_, BJ Penn would have never been able to put out Duane_ Bang_ Ludwig. I love Penn but I dont think he can stand and bang with Ludwig.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 18, 2004)

Fighting in a ring isn't as safe as fighting in a cage. I have seen lots of fighters go through the ropes and because the second rope is on your butt it sends you upside down and your will land on your head.


----------



## LiteBlu (Aug 26, 2004)

To see who and what is the best then you'll need the true Vale Tudo format:

1. No time limit / no rounds / no judges
2. One impartial referee
2. No biting 
3. No eye gouging
4. Fight in a octagon cage or oversized boxing ring.


Fighting with mixed rules/rounds like suggested before is meaningless to the Mixed Martial Artist because whatever the rules format in the first round will give an unfair advantage to the fighter with that discipline (eg. If the first round is K1 rules then the striker has the advantage. If the first round is submission wrestling rules then the grappler has the advantage.)


----------



## Aaron Little (Aug 26, 2004)

akja said:
			
		

> I'm interested in producing a regional tournament based on three rounds. The first round would be 3 minutes of western boxing. This would be to emphasize "pure" boxing skills. The second would be 3 minutes of kickboxing.
> 
> The first 6 minutes defininately are in favor of the standup fighter so the third round of MMA should be longer like 12 minutes.
> 
> ...


This would be even more enjoying as a viewer and challenging as an athlete if the order of the above listed rounds were randomly generated just prior to the start of the first round.  If the first round is known to be a specific range then professionals in that area will certainly have a distinct advantage.


----------



## Shurikan (Aug 27, 2004)

You should have to run an endurance course before the fight, That way some fat old out of shape guy cant just get in the ring and squash someone. As for the rules once the fight starts: the truest fight would be no rules so the fewer the rules the better. I personally would not fight unless the reward was worth the risk (ex. if you allow any crippling tech. i want to make enough if i win to have made it worth it).


----------



## James Kovacich (Aug 30, 2004)

Aaron Little said:
			
		

> This would be even more enjoying as a viewer and challenging as an athlete if the order of the above listed rounds were randomly generated just prior to the start of the first round.  If the first round is known to be a specific range then professionals in that area will certainly have a distinct advantage.



That would be the perfect answer to make the competion as even as could be. I got the idea from the Shidokan (I think thats the one). it was OK but the final round was "billed" as full contact bare knuckle Karate. But then they excluded the face shots. It was disapointing.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 19, 2004)

I think that you need a cage I really hate seeing fighters get caught up in the ropes or go through the ropes things.  Or pushed in the cornor the restarts are never right.   So I say a cage with Pride rules plus Elbows allowed.  I think those are the fairest professional rules.


----------



## ace (Oct 14, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> I think that you need a cage I really hate seeing fighters get caught up in the ropes or go through the ropes things.  Or pushed in the cornor the restarts are never right.   So I say a cage with Pride rules plus Elbows allowed.  I think those are the fairest professional rules.



I agree with The Pride Rules for the MMA /NHB 
Part. But I think a True Mixed Martial art Event Should
Have A couple of Special Matchs.

Start off with 2 MMA Fights , Then a Mauy Thai or KickBoxing Match
Or a REAL PRO WRESTLING Match Perhaps a Boxing or Ju Jitsu Fight.

I like Watching Early Pride Events & Superbrawl & Pancrase or Rings
Were they Throw in Some Special Events.

Or Even a Big Name Boxing Match to keep Thing Interesting.

It's Not That MMA is not Interesting.
I just feel By Mixing it up it will be a True Mixed Martial Arts Event


----------



## Kenpodoc (Oct 14, 2004)

LiteBlu said:
			
		

> To see who and what is the best then you'll need the true Vale Tudo format:
> 
> 1. No time limit / no rounds / no judges
> 2. One impartial referee
> ...


I like these rules except groin shots should be allowed.  

Jeff


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you understand what the question was?  Adding groin strikes to MMA will not help it become a sport.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2004)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> I like these rules except groin shots should be allowed.
> 
> Jeff



In Brazil They are WVC & IVC But


----------

